# Clonidine?



## PeaceSeeker (May 31, 2018)

Anyone try clonidine hcl for anxiety and psychiatric issues? It's prescribed off-label for a bunch of difference things, but I'm wondering if it helped you feel better, or if it made you not feel so well with side effects, or just worsened your current symptoms? I was prescribed it but I'm afraid of the side effects, not only being a blood pressure medication but also acting on certain receptors, with the symptoms I already deal with for having severe anxiety, like feeling dizzy/sick, orthostatic hypotension when standing, dizziness, bounding heart beat, nausea, edema, weird sensations, panicky/DP/DR, etc, I'm wondering if this is literally going to worsen the problem instead of helping? Also, what is the ratio of benefit over disadvantages among the general populous and how they respond to the medication, or to put it simply, how does it feel compared to an anxiolytic like xanax, klonopin, valium, and things in that nature?

Please tell others your experience with clonindine.

Thank you.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

There is always a little apprehension when taking a medication, but a doctor has listened to your symptoms and he obviously feels it is appropriate for you. So, why don't you take it and report back to us?


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

My experience is not typical. I don't respond to it, was actually given it because my Adrenaline and Cortisol is above the range, which most here's aren't medically over the range for 24 hours, it's highly unusual and usually Endocrinology related. For me it had a slight stimulation element to it, but this is A-Typical/Paradoxical because that was why i was prescribed it, to stop the stimulation.

All i can say is it's extremely short acting, so take a tablet and find out.

To go through your list:

dizzy/sick - no didn't make me

orthostatic hypotension when standing - have you been tested for POTS?

Dizziness - I am dizzy, didn't make mine worse

Bounding heart beat - it should actually lower your heart. "This allows your blood vessels to relax and your heart to beat more slowly and easily"

Anxiety is why it's sometimes used because "(it) decreased *adrenaline* and noradrenaline release from the adrenal gland"

How does it compare to xanax, klonopin, valium? it doesn't, it's mechanism is totally different. It's like comparing a Beta Blocker to Xanax.


----------



## louissmith (Nov 15, 2019)

clonidine is the best medication for my anxiety. I take in am and then at bedtime, my anxiety is gone, a GOD blessing for me, better than benzos.....


----------

